# Meet Cyrus



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a call from a man who bought a Saanen buck from me a few years ago...He had a doe kid yesterday and abandon one buckling..he asked if I would take him as he had no time to bottle feed..of course I said yes...so here is Amos" grand-goat-son :smile: Mom is boer..As you can see in the picture he is very selenium deficient..he has slipper feet, weak suck...he can only nurse a few sucks at a time...but tonight he did much better, pooped a lot and played hard...sleepy boy now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just found out tonight Cyrus's brother died...I suspect he couldn't nurse : ( Thankfully the breeder is treating the whole herd with BoSe tomorrow..


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh - so sweet. He's so very lucky you are so very knowledgable and can provide the best of care. I've never seen "slipper feet", so I appreciate the pic. Learn something new here all the time.
Good luck with your new little boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very curious. Are the slipper feet something that will correct? Glad to here he is playing and getting better


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Also curious and wondering about slipper feet!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure if "slipper feet" is a correct term lol..that is what we call them... but yes...they will correct...they already look better this morning...his sucking has become stronger, although his tongue still slips out..but its getting better. He is spoiled already lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cute! That's my baby brother's name!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Took him out to play yesterday for a while...: )


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In adult goats a lot of people say "weak pasterns" and that is often attributed to selenium deficiency. In newborn kids it can be even more extreme and noticeable! But both are related to selenium deficiency. 

so glad the herd owner is going to get his herd the supplements they need! And Cyrus is just so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with SalteyLove.



Cute babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, and I will get updated pix in a day or two..I bet you wont even be able to tell he had a problem. : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure is cute. It does look like he is wearing slippers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

His slipper feet are all but better : )..out side pic was 1-26-17...kitchen shot from today, 1-27-17


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He really is too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Kid fever is here....thanks Cathy! I have to wait until April :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's adorable. I like the mix of sanaan (Saanan? Saanen? I'm too tired to look it up...) and boer! Will you keep him?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> He's adorable. I like the mix of sanaan (Saanan? Saanen? I'm too tired to look it up...) and boer! Will you keep him?


Yes we plan on keeping him. Hubby has a few boer and boer crosses he wants to raise, so Cyrus will have a job here...He def. takes after the Saanen in him over the boer..but maybe we will see more boer as he grows.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww, super cute!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He is sleeping in the barn tonight...hes doing so well....and will be in with kids his size...I hope I can sleep tonight...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, he's looking so much stranger - and very bit as adorable as ever! Thanks for the updated picture!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe, he is so adorable. Just Look at those ears!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is so cute. How did he like being in the barn?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> How did he like being in the barn?


He did better then me lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They usually do lol


----------



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

Congrats on the adorably baby! Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of anything other than Bose to give a new baby? Apparently we are very selenium deficient and we're totally unaware of this until this breeding season. We have no Bose on hand and won't be able to get any for days. Is the gel a good enough substitute, just doesn't act as quickly? We have a new baby with the flipper feet.... she was born weak but now strong, only problem is weak pasterns so she hobbles around. Any suggestions? Vit E/Sel paste or gel, along with Vit B???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gbogausch said:


> Congrats on the adorably baby! Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of anything other than Bose to give a new baby? Apparently we are very selenium deficient and we're totally unaware of this until this breeding season. We have no Bose on hand and won't be able to get any for days. Is the gel a good enough substitute, just doesn't act as quickly? We have a new baby with the flipper feet.... she was born weak but now strong, only problem is weak pasterns so she hobbles around. Any suggestions? Vit E/Sel paste or gel, along with Vit B???


Yep - you can definitely use the Selenium/Vitamin E oral gel if you have that on hand! You can also get a Vitamin E capsules from the human pharmacy and just pierce one and squirt it in her mouth! Vitamin E greatly increases selenium deficiency.

Vitamin B-Complex won't help with any of the selenium symptoms but it can help energize slower newborns.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with miss Salty!!!


----------



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for your response! I did in fact give Vit. E from capsules. I know the health food stores sell liquid Selenium, I was tempted to grab some for worse case scenarios in hopes it would be better than nothing. I can figure out dosage calculations, so I figured why not? Will for sure be grabbing the gel. Thanks


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a doll! My two favorite does are StarryNight who is 1/4 Saanen 3/4Nubian and Angel who is 1/2Togg 1/4Nubian 1/4 Saanen. I really love that I get the best milk and the Saanen blood keeps the volume up.

As to selenium. I am not a vet so am just saying what I do. The only vet near us who sees goats takes two weeks for an appt. so we are on our own. By the time we can see her a sick goat will be a dead goat. The other one is nearly an hour away. We did have a horse vet who used to work with us but with new laws the past few years he can no longer prescribe for us. (Sorry, ranting on my own pet peeve here.)
Anyway:
We are selenium deficient and had all the problems that go with that. Difficult births, backward hooves, retained placentas. We did not have access to Bose so I got to work on the problem. Keeping in mind that excess selenium can be toxic.
I found the max daily dose is .7mg or 700mcg daily.
I got tablets from the pharmacy that are 200 mcg so .2mg
The last month of pregnancy I give the moms 2 tablets with a vitE wrapped in bread every day.
I grind up one tablet with liquid from VitE gel caps to make a paste and put it on roof of kid's mouths (they lick it down) for first two weeks. This is what we have worked out on our own and have not had any problems with birthings or kids for several years now. They also get loose minerals with some selenium as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is another home made BoSe 

Home made BoSe
"BoSe is indeed hard to find.... but while I do have the injectable BoSe, I learned long ago that the alternative can be created at home.... You can get Selenium online at a huge bottle of Costco Selenium tablets,, example, in 1 mg tablets, and then get Vitamin E just about anywhere, The ratio of selenium to Vitamin E (which is the equivalent of 1cc of BoSe by injection) is 1mg of BoSe to 50mg of VitaminE... Since it's so hard use the appropriate stength of Vitamin E, to make the equivalent of it BoSE in the injectable now-a-days, all you need is to put the amount of Vitamin E, plus 1mg of Selenium, in a little yogurt and put it in the goat's mouth! While the injectable form of BoSe is very easy, if you can't find it, you can fix it orally ,and goats love yogurt!"


----------



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

This info is grand! Thank ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the ratio happybleats. I have just sort of been wingin' it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome..I think this is off here somewhere : )


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for sharing that, happybleats!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I'm so lucky to have seen your pictures of cute little Cyrus the other day, because I just had a little buckling born with identical feet. I'm a little stumped, as his siblings are fine, but I'm assuming he must be selenium deficient.

I gave him 2cc of the selenium/vitamin e gel yesterday, as per the label instructions. I'm just curious how soon I should give him a repeat dose. I know that selenium toxicity is a possibility. How soon did you see improvement in Cyrus's feet?

thank you so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I'm so lucky to have seen your pictures of cute little Cyrus the other day, because I just had a little buckling born with identical feet. I'm a little stumped, as his siblings are fine, but I'm assuming he must be selenium deficient.
> 
> I gave him 2cc of the selenium/vitamin e gel yesterday, as per the label instructions. I'm just curious how soon I should give him a repeat dose. I know that selenium toxicity is a possibility. How soon did you see improvement in Cyrus's feet?


I used Bose..it took about 3 days to see marked improvement..then another few days to be out of the woods...For you little one you can safely add a vit e gel cap, just poke a hole in one end and squeeze into the mouth...will help the selenium work better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cyrus is doing great...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a beauty! So happy he is doing well.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Me too! And thank you for the advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, glad all is OK.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, he's so cute! Glad he is doing well!!!


----------

